# Advanced airway for NREMT-B exam?



## bigdude (Aug 4, 2011)

During my EMT-B class, we skipped the chapter on advanced airway.  We did however learn to insert a combitube/king tube.  As far as written tests, we were not tested on any advanced airway material.

Will the written NREMT-B exam cover advanced airway material?


----------



## nwhitney (Aug 4, 2011)

Same for me and I think you'll be fine come NREMT exam time.


----------



## bigdude (Aug 4, 2011)

nwhitney said:


> Same for me and I think you'll be fine come NREMT exam time.



Do you remember if any advanced airway questions were on the exam?


----------



## nwhitney (Aug 4, 2011)

bigdude said:


> Do you remember if any advanced airway questions were on the exam?



From my understanding the NREMT has about 3500 questions to pull from.  I got 70 questions and none of them were about advanced airways.  Of course I also didn't have any questions about burns.  Hard to say for sure but I'm 99% positive it is not something for you to worry about.


----------



## bigdude (Aug 4, 2011)

nwhitney said:


> From my understanding the NREMT has about 3500 questions to pull from.  I got 70 questions and none of them were about advanced airways.  Of course I also didn't have any questions about burns.  Hard to say for sure but I'm 99% positive it is not something for you to worry about.



Ok, thank you for the information.  I will forget about reading that chapter.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 4, 2011)

No you won't have any questions regarding advanced airways on the exam.  You likely learned he Combitube/King skill because they are used by Basics in some county's protocols.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 4, 2011)

Double post deleted.


----------



## depri (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm curious (first, and hopefully only, attempt coming up): Does the NREMT basically use questions that would pretty much be uniform across all states' scope of practice for their Basics (meaning it would not ask questions some that Basics in some locals would have learned/drilled, but other Basics in other locals have not learned/drilled)?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 4, 2011)

Any question on the NR test will be based off of the National scope of practice and protocols for the level you are testing at.


----------



## medicdan (Aug 4, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Any question on the NR test will be based off of the National scope of practice and protocols for the level you are testing at.



Correction: The NR tests on the national DOT curriculum, at least at present there is NOT a national scope of practice or protocols, they are state, county, region, city or service based.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 4, 2011)

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/Scope of Practice.pdf

page 22-25 ish.

I'd call that a national scope of practice. 

But fair enough on the protocols.


----------

